# Swagman SEMI 2.0 Hitch Rack



## Bicyclesgonewild (Apr 5, 2013)

I recently purchased the new Swagman SEMI 2.0 Hitch Rack and am very pleased with the overall quality and value. Prior to purchasing the Swagman, I looked at the Yakima Hold Up and the Thule T2 XTR and my final decision was based on overall value and the fit and finish details. The SEMI 2.0 is easy to assemble, quick to install, and simple to secure your bike(s). Since I have 2 carbon bikes, I really like that there is zero frame contact from the rack. You don't have to remove a wheel, just load your bike, secure the front and rear wheel and voila! you are on your way. I also really like that the locking hitch pin and cable are included (great value) and that this rack tilts back to allow easy access to the back of my SUV without having to unload the bikes. Fantastic design that looks good and functions better, kudos to Swagman!


----------



## TechniKal (Mar 18, 2004)

where did you get it, how much does it cost, and how much does it weigh?


----------



## Bicyclesgonewild (Apr 5, 2013)

Got mine at the LBS (So.Cal) I paid $399, but found it online here: 
Swagman Semi 2.0 Bike Hitch Rack - 64685 : Hitch Racks
Not sure about the weight, I've already thrown out the box, it feels like 25 -30 lbs (my guess)


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Looks like a carbon copy of the Thule T2 in terms of function.


----------



## chiznitz (Aug 15, 2007)

Any idea if you can buy an expansion for 2 more bikes? I came across the same model that comes as 2 pieces for 4 bikes, but it is super pricey, wondering if I can buy 2 now and get 2 later when the kiddo gets bigger.


----------



## Bicyclesgonewild (Apr 5, 2013)

Not sure... But I looked at mine after I saw your message and it doesn't appear capable of expansion.


----------



## chiznitz (Aug 15, 2007)

Just called them and the lady said in the future they are planning to but now its either the semi 2.0 for $360 or the 4.0 which is a 2 bike tray and an additional 2 bike tray addon for $610, you can't buy just half of it.... booooo

Do you think this would work good on an F150 with access to the back of the truck? I keep a lot of my biking gear in my truck and have a camper top so I'll need to lower tailgate to access my goodies....

Thanks


----------



## martinezjorge (Aug 1, 2014)

I've been using the SEMI 2.0 for a couple of months and I am very satisfied with it so far.

I have easy access to rear of my vehicle.

The only thing it can be improved in the cable lock in the hitch, I would like it could be lock/unlock with 1 hand.


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

Just got a Semi 2.0 of my own (ha!) and am another satisfied customer. I'd been waiting for a while to pull the trigger and get one, hoping to score a Black Friday deal, but the standard price seems to be 10% off of the $400 MSRP, or $360. Stumbled onto a stackable 15% code a couple weeks ago at AutoAnything.com, so the price was way better than the Thule, Yakima, or Kuat clones. Seems very well built, and my only complaint about the design (as above) is that the lock is not real user-friendly. But hey, at least it's got a lock.


----------



## TXFF (Nov 17, 2015)

Any long term updates on these racks? Looking to buy a Semi 2.0.


----------



## mtnbiker64 (Nov 17, 2004)

I've had mine for just about 2 years and have had no issues at all. I live in PA and have driven to VT, NY, VA for weekend bike festivals, and have basically had it on my SUV from March until November. Then I just put it on when we ride during the winter months. The locking hitch pin still keeps everything tight with no swaying. The finish on it has held up with only a few scratches on it from me hanging it in my garage when not in use. Definitely worth it.


----------



## b-boyben (May 12, 2020)

Good to hear good reviews on this. I'm considering getting the 4-bike version (which btw does come in two parts: 2 + 2) but I'm a bit concerned that the trays aren't moveable. I have two little girls riding 20" bikes and I can't see how the clamp will lock the front wheel if the rear wheel is strapped in so far away from it. Thoughts?


----------

